

Things I learned from my Siberian airbnb guest - kumarski
http://gatech.tumblr.com/post/35436901714/5-things-i-learned-from-my-siberian-airbnb-guest

======
SwaroopH
This is why I switched from staying in hotels to AirBnB houses. The best place
turned out to be Startup House where I am currently staying longer than
anywhere else in a month. As my current startup stabilizes, I intend to live
in more cities not just in US but all over the world.

~~~
kumarski
Yes it's true. You get to know the town much better as well by living through
Airbnb. Traveling at hotels makes you feel more like a tourist while Airbnb
allows you to live as natives of the destination.

